

Jasper – Control anything with your voice - todd8
http://jasperproject.github.io

======
olympus
I played around with this project a few months ago, and it was cool, but with
some limitations. The microphone I had to use didn't work from very far away
(that was my fault for sourcing a crap microphone), and the voice recognition
was finicky (even after getting close enough to the mic). I know the voice
recognition is just another piece of software that they integrated, but since
the project relies on it so much I think it would be well served if there was
an easy way to train the voice model to understand me.

Simple plugins are easy to write for things like checking sports scores, or
anything with an easily accessible API, and this is a huge plus.

~~~
colinramsay
You can swap out the voice recognition portion. The default is PocketSphinx
but there's also a Google Speech to Text implementation.

[https://github.com/jasperproject/jasper-
client/blob/master/c...](https://github.com/jasperproject/jasper-
client/blob/master/client/stt.py)

------
colinramsay
I wanted to install this on my existing raspbmc install but the instructions
are fairly lengthy - lots of steps and dependencies - and I wasn't sure if the
pi is actually fast enough to run this and control XBMC at the same time,
which is what I really wanted to do. It does look fantastic though.

It just occurred to me that a pi is so cheap I could get one and install the
SD card version of Jasper and control XBMC over its API :)

------
ams6110
Isn't "Jasper" the pretty well-established name for a Java report library?
That's certainly the first thing that comes to mind for me.

~~~
ajb
Whereas the first thing for me is the Jasper prover ([http://www.jasper-
da.com/](http://www.jasper-da.com/))

I don't think it's really a problem. If you're worried, just don't build them
into the same product :-)

------
Schwolop
This is interesting, and I certainly hope to see updates in the future. For
me, for now however, I found wit.ai to be so simple to get up and running that
I can't see myself moving to something like this - even though I can see
significant advantages (local data only, for one).

------
morsch
Does anybody know if it's possible to have it pick up "arbitrary" words
instead of predefined commands? E.g. have it transcribe a conversation? The
detection wouldn't have to be super reliable for what I'm thinking of.

------
dang
A repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7546858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7546858).

------
michaelmior
Curious why they decided to create a separate GitHub user for the project
instead of using an organization.

~~~
IanCal
I'm not sure why they did that, but I really wish I had multiple github
accounts rather than one.

When integrating with external services (like a CI server) things will request
read or write access to "public" or "private" repos. There's no distinction
between my repos and my organisations repos. I might be happy allowing access
to my personal ones, but I _cannot_ just give access to my companies repos.
Even if I wanted to for single repos, I can't justify allowing access to them
all. The permissions model of github is far too coarse.

~~~
michaelmior
Agreed with those complaints. However, as a workaround, I find a lot of the
time you can just add the web hook manually for a service to a repo manually
and things work just fine.

------
Jasper_
Cool project and everything, but considering my name, it's extremely freaky to
see text like "Click on the guides below to learn how to build your own
Jasper." I'm too distracted by it to understand what else is going on.

~~~
subir
Whoa! Jasper posts to HN!

~~~
arianvanp
Ha! And people laughed at me for believing singularity would happen this year!

